# PE Design 8 and Design Next Software



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a question too. Dumb as it is how do I change thread density? The fonts that I put through the autopunch design looked great on felt sample (as most do) but looked very thin on a polyester collared shirt. The white shirt showed through badly on the black thread. 

We use PE Design Next for the most part for day to day loading of designs and light editing but for a complete design we try to use PE Design 8. We have found it to be hard to use. I am very computer savvy but this one is stumping me. A lot of the menu choices I need are grayed out. For the $1,000 this software costs the PE Design 8 should be easy to use. What am I doing wrong and how do I change density? For that matter is the density being affected by the stabilizer? 

We've run a lot of T shirts and poly cotton with little problems but we are getting ready to do more polyester polo type shirts and some nylon jackets and want to be sure before we proceed.


----------



## catdog (Nov 26, 2010)

to increase the width, you can increase pull compensation, practice to see the difference. for stitch density check stitching attributes -density


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure I follow how you are creating the lettering.
Are you using an image and having the software attempt to 
automatically generate stitching for the lettering or are you using
the text tool with a true type font to create the lettering?


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

we use the bes lettering software we got with our pr-1000 never had an issue with pe next or the lettering software.

and $1000 for software is cheap, price *Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2 Level 3* for $15,000


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm a cheapskate on software. What happened is the Ford dealership wanted us to digitize their logo. The fonts were merely their own image they created so I couldn't re-create using the built-in fonts or any other. So what I did was purchase and download the Ford logo for a couple dollars and digitized the dealership name then merged the two. Turns out the guy at the Ford dealership loved our shirts and jackets. They wound up looking far superior to the previous embroiderer's shirts so I guess I was being too picky on density or the last person doing them wasn't very good at it.


----------

